# [SOLVED] Dell Inspiron 1545 Recovery Partition



## gc28 (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok. so I'm working on a Dell Inspiron 1545,
the hdd is 320gb with one partition being 298GB the other partition is hidden and must be a recovery partition this is where my problem lies i cannot access it i have so far tried...
Disk Management (win 7)
Acronis Disk Director
EASEUS Partition Master 5.5.1 Professional Edition
these only shows the main partition an cannot unhide the Recovery
i have obviously also tried 
F8 but it has no "repair" option
ctrl+f11 this also does nothing.
so as you can see I'm pretty stuck!!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1545 Recovery Partition*

If you have the Dell System restore ( not all Dells do ) you can use that and you will not need a install CD

Dell - Technical Support

If not, You can get a reinstallation guide specific to your Dell here

You can request a replacement instalation cd here:


----------



## gc28 (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1545 Recovery Partition*

Thank you for your help!!
still confused as to why i cant access the obvious hidden partition to explore or format it any ideas?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1545 Recovery Partition*

You can format it during a reinstallation . . but I would not reccomend you do that.

Have you run the Dell diagnostics on that thing?


----------



## gc28 (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1545 Recovery Partition*

on the hdd?no i haven't
i literally can't see the other partition the only reason i know it's there is the space available i have installed windows 7 on it an even during installation i couldn't get to the partition??


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1545 Recovery Partition*

Might not be necessary, but won't hurt . . If you did a upgrade ( vesus a clean or Custom ) install, you would not see the partitions


----------



## gc28 (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1545 Recovery Partition*

no i didn't do an upgrade i formatted the only partition i could see an started again, so weird that not even then could i change the size of the partition even thought the hdd was 320gb


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1545 Recovery Partition*

What Model is that drive . . 320 nominal would result in about 289 useable


----------



## gc28 (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1545 Recovery Partition*

gonna sound like a right rookie here but why would you lose that much?
seagate Momentus 5400
there must have never been a recovery partition an no recovery options on the laptop either unless of course at some point the recovery was partitioned and merged!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1545 Recovery Partition*

That is just the difference between the unformatted size ( what is advertized ) and the formatted size, ( what you can use ) nothing you can do about it.

Hard disk label vs. actual capacity difference seems excessive... - Hard-Disks - Storage


----------



## gc28 (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1545 Recovery Partition*

Interesting! Thought it was just a high % to lose.
But thanks for your help!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1545 Recovery Partition*

You are welcome!!


----------

